# Electric Blue Photo



## Noongato (May 5, 2008)

I got this big fella today, i have heard of them once or twice but never seen in real life. I went to the petshop to get a heat cord for my BHP and saw that they sell these electric blue yabbies/crays, I couldnt help myself. Is it not the coolest looking thing? Im in love......again.

View attachment 51301


----------



## Noongato (May 5, 2008)

Do they need any special food, or just the good old yabbie pellets?


----------



## adazz (May 5, 2008)

hehe those are awesome.... my grandpa has kept one for close to 6 years in a big tank, he just recently shed his shell then reate it


----------



## kakariki (May 5, 2008)

Aaaaah.....purple and blue, my favourite colours. He is beautiful!


----------



## Noongato (May 5, 2008)

This one is about 20cm long roughly, how big do they get?


----------



## Noongato (May 5, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Aaaaah.....purple and blue, my favourite colours. He is beautiful!


 
Ill have to start breeding and make purple ones, or half cook him. As he already blue and they are red when cooked, so halfway is purple. Ha ha


----------



## amazonian (May 5, 2008)

They are blue Maron's.
Good fun to breed, easy to sell & beautiful to eat


----------



## Noongato (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, thats it a blue Maron. I think about eating him every now and then.......But no..


----------



## kakariki (May 5, 2008)

Surely he is too beautiful to eat?! A friend had one but he was nowhere near as vibrant as yours. He looks purple on the back...purple with blue highlights...just like my bedroom! Hahahaha. And midnightserval...if you breed a purple one........let me know!!


----------



## Noongato (May 5, 2008)

If i paint one, will you buy it. Then you can have a multicolour, ha.


----------



## kakariki (May 5, 2008)

ooooooo....metallic purple please! Or maybe rainbow ? Just don't use water colours...hehehehehe


----------



## Noongato (May 5, 2008)

But if i use water colours he will leave a rainbow trail in the water.........


----------



## bk201 (May 6, 2008)

they should eat yabbie pellets i used to feed mine peas and bloodworms also


----------



## Ryan93 (May 6, 2008)

What if you feed it fish, you know like guppies or small goldies.


----------



## the_tsar (May 6, 2008)

*Pinchy*

How much are these blue guys, and where can a person get one?


----------



## slim6y (May 6, 2008)

Have you named it Abby the Scabby Yabby?


----------



## Isis (May 6, 2008)

Yummmy.....would taste great with with a nice crisp salad and some seafood sauce....


----------



## Kathryn_ (May 6, 2008)

Looooovely, always been tempted to get one of those beautiful little fellows.


----------



## Noongato (May 6, 2008)

the_tsar said:


> How much are these blue guys, and where can a person get one?


 
Well im way out in a small country town and saw them at the local petshop so i was blown away, and had to get one. But apparently they arnt really that hard to come by, ring the petshops/aquariums and ask if they can get in the Blue Marons, or just a big blue yabbie thingy and they should be able to get them off some kind of supplier. Mine cost $22.00 or so, but they might be more or less elsewhere.


----------



## Lars K (May 6, 2008)

WOW, congrats, that's a stunning yabby!!! :shock: :shock:

I love the blue colouration!


----------



## morgasm (May 7, 2008)

lol hmmm im hungry jk jk lmao ....what a beauty


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 7, 2008)

*Thats the best looking yabbie ive ever seen.*


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

There are better ones in the world, there just hard to find...Just like anything exceptional.


----------

